# National Black Police Association NBPA Sends Letter of Support to Nike for Kaepernick Advertisement



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

NBPA Sends Letter of Support to Nike CEO for Kaepernick Advertisement

When Nike released its new advertising campaign featuring former NFL-quarterback Colin Kaepernick, National Association of Police Organizations called for its ranks to boycott the shoemaker's products. Other police organizations made announcements decrying the decision to employ Kaepernick as a spokesperson because he had famously taken a knee in protest during the national anthem before his games. His actions-he said at the time-were to raise awareness of what he believed to be mistreatment of African American citizens at the hands of police officers. 
But at least one police organization has broken ranks and offered a word of support for Nike and Kaepernick. 
The National Black Police Association released an open letter they sent to Mark Parker, Nike's CEO, saying that NBPA "believes that Mr. Kaepernick's stance is in direct alignment with what law enforcement stands for-the protection of a people, their human rights, their dignity, their safety, and their rights as American citizens."
The letter concluded, "The NBPA proudly supports Nike and your use of Mr. Kaepernick in your new 'Just Do It' advertising campaign. Truth and upholding the Constitutional rights of citizens are cornerstones of leadership in policing. Our mission includes striving to bridge the gap between law enforcement and our communities-we are committed to ensuring equity for the community, as we work to enhance trust, legitimacy, transparency, and accountability in policing."


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

I am not shocked by this letter of support. There are always fringe organizations that support these causes. I heard once that years ago something like the "Mass State Police Patrol Officers Association" voted no confidence in the governor. Many new outlets printed it indicating that the Mass State Police union had made the vote. When the real state police union was contacted for a comment on what was believed to be their vote, the news outlets were informed that nobody at the real state police union had ever heard of the "Mass State Police Patrol Officers Association". Of course it didn't matter, the info was out there.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Everyone has a right to their own opinion and I respect their right to express it. I'm saddened by it, but I respect it.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

I know that the RPPOA wanted a unicorn for the Nike spokesperson. (rainbow people police officers asso.)


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Not a football guy, but have to wonder what Kaepernick's thinking was ?

Did he know his career was over and decided to appeal to the radical element ?

Speaking gigs for the crazies is probably just as lucrative as a entry level NFL contract.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

He never HAD a “career”. He’s a shitty player and now he’s using this, via his agent, to force someone to pick him up...where he’ll sit, for years...doing nothing...because he’s a shitty player.

Fuck Nike. And fuck the BPOA ( I’m a member, so I CAN say it).


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Did some research. Found this article to be rather . . . . . . . Interesting 

Rodney Harrison Says He Had No Idea That Kaepernick Is Black


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Shit, I thought Kappernick (sp?) was from the middle east. What the hell do I know, I'm a suburban middle class white guy and everyone knows how easy we have it. Damn, life is good. Now to go turn over the engine in my Rolls, just because I can.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I forgot to mention, THANK YOU SENATOR WARREN, you've helped my family in every way possible. You got MY vote in December!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Please tell me that sarcasm


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

pahapoika said:


> Please tell me that sarcasm


OH DEAR GOD, YES!
Most of it. I WILL vote for her in DECEMBER. Why not? The election will be well OVER and God Willing, she'll be unemployed.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

All my old blue dog democrats friends swear she'll get reelected, but I like this Jeff Diehl kid. Tall good-looking, well-spoken..

Kind of reminds me of a Kennedy without the drinking , womanizing and corruption


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

That wouldn’t be a Kennedy then...


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

JFK, I like (though I WAS a bit young when he was killed). He seemed to be a good STRONG President from what history tells me.
RFK, I KINDA like (though I was a bit young when he was killed). He fought the Mob and stood honest and true for what he believed in.
Teddy? Screw that shit. Never liked him. I was old when he finally died (God rest his soul) and he just annoyed the shit out of me. Was a little TOO Leftist, a loudmouth and a hypocrite. Damn, I think I'd take him over Liz Warren. What does THAT say about how I feel about Liz Warren?

To quote Meatloaf, two out of three ain't bad.

*DIEHL IN 2018!!!!*


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Kilvinsky said:


> JFK, I like (though I WAS a bit young when he was killed). He seemed to be a good STRONG President from what history tells me.
> RFK, I KINDA like (though I was a bit young when he was killed). He fought the Mob and stood honest and true for what he believed in.
> Teddy? Screw that shit. Never liked him. I was old when he finally died (God rest his soul) and he just annoyed the shit out of me. Was a little TOO Leftist, a loudmouth and a hypocrite. Damn, I think I'd take him over Liz Warren. What does THAT say about how I feel about Liz Warren?
> 
> ...



I'd definitely take Teddy of Liz. I can think of a time or two where he did something that made me say "well I can't stand him, but I have to give him credit for that." I don't remember the details, but didn't he pull some strings or make some calls to get transportation for some guys who just got back from being deployed home? Politics aside, I'll give credit where credit is due. I can't think of a single thing that Liz has done where I've thought "politics aside, I have to give credit where credit is due."


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

I will kneel for my friends that have fallen, and I will stand for the flag they sacrificed their lives for! RIP Det. Joe Lemm. RIP Sgt. Paul Tuzzolo.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

HistoryHound said:


> I'd definitely take Teddy of Liz. I can think of a time or two where he did something that made me say "well I can't stand him, but I have to give him credit for that." I don't remember the details, but didn't he pull some strings or make some calls to get transportation for some guys who just got back from being deployed home? Politics aside, I'll give credit where credit is due. I can't think of a single thing that Liz has done where I've thought "politics aside, I have to give credit where credit is due."


I grudgingly admit, I did hear of things over the years that helped REAL people. Like you, DETAILS? Nope, but he COULD be useful. I still don't miss him.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Teddy, ( in a thick Boston accent ) " When I returned, Mary Jo and the car were gone."


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Way back in the day, MSP Trooper Mark Charbonnier was killed on a traffic stop on Route 3 in Kingston... 1994 or so? Anyways, we had some officers helping out for a few days after at the impromptu shrine that was set up on the side of the highway. One of them told me that, without any warning a back suburban pulled over, Teddy got out, nodded to the officer on duty, knelt in prayer for several minutes, got up, nodded at the officer again, got back in the suburban and left. 

No publicity, no fanfare, no "look at me." I didn't always agree with his policies, but this story always stuck with me.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Tuna said:


> Teddy, ( in a thick Boston accent ) " When I returned, Mary Jo and the car were gone."


One of my ALL TIME FAVORITE LINES FROM SNL!


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Colin Kaepernick Donated $25K to Group Honoring Convicted Cop Killer


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Well done National Black Police Association...Disgraceful


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Shows you WHERE the line stops...


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Yawn.

Let's be honest, this douche is going to do EVERYTHING and ANYTHING he can to poke the bear. His career is over and he has to do whatever he can to keep his name in the headlines. He's a self made pastdue has been. I intend to ignore him. THAT will piss him off more than anything else.

Ok, not ME ignoring him, he had no clue who I am, but if EVERYONE takes the attitude of Kappernick, WHO? he'll eventually either just go away or do something spectacular like, trying to jump the Snake River Canyon.

He means NOTHING to me. I can't even spell his name right and frankly, I don't care.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Even his Mom hates him...can’t do better than that.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_or do something spectacular like, trying to jump the Snake River Canyon._

You mean pull a Knievel ?

Showing your age there buddy


----------

